# Sunterra conversion opportunity, not an ad, not my listing



## Spence (Dec 11, 2005)

[This] is not my ad, it is not my eBay listing. I am posting this for the benefit of anyone interested in Club Sunterra as i always do.

WILLIAMSBURG VIRGINIA 4 BR Christmas WEEK Timeshare
Sunterra Resorts Greensprings Plantation, Paypal!! Item number: 4423652189

This is worth 18,000 SunOptions if converted. It has a retail value of $30-40K.
It is presently about $1K with a day to go. This is prime for conversion with only a 4cent MF/pt ratio, where current Trust sales have a 6-8cent ratio. Plus this is wk52 which gets you the wk53 in years where applicable, thus an average of 21,000 SunOptions per year, although you only get the 18,000 extra in the year that it occurs.


----------



## Spence (Dec 12, 2005)

sold for $2650, what a bargain!


----------



## Giselherr (Dec 29, 2005)

*I saw that, but....*



			
				Spence said:
			
		

> sold for $2650, what a bargain!



wouldn't there have been a significant cost to convert it to the sun options?


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 29, 2005)

Truely that was a great price!


----------



## Spence (Jan 1, 2006)

Giselherr said:
			
		

> wouldn't there have been a significant cost to convert it to the sun options?


A flat fee of $2995 -or- take their offer of more SunOptions for $7000 and rescind the next day to get offered straight conversion at $1295.  Even at $2995 conversion, this would be a good value for someone who wanted Club Sunterra as 15,000 SunOptions retails for $30,000+


----------



## Spence (Jan 1, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> sold for $2650, what a bargain!



here's another 15,000 SunOption eBay opportunity


WILLIAMSBURG VIRGINIA 4 BR Lockoff JULY 4th Timeshare
Sunterra's Powhatan Plantation, No Reserve !!	Item number: 4430027131	
http://cgi.ebay.com/WILLIAMSBURG-VI...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

currently at $1326 with 2 days to go.


----------



## EileenSRN (Jan 2, 2006)

*Confused...yet again!*

I own at Powhatan. I converted to points as a straight conversion thru Corporate for $1295. I pay $149 a year Club dues. I have 6000 points. At any time I can choose to stop paying the $149 and go back to trading with RCI. I would lose my Club membership.
So far so good.
Now, if I buy another Sunterra property, do I have to pay ANOTHER $1295 to have it in the Club as points? I can't just notify them to add it to my account since it's already established?


----------



## JoeMid (Jan 2, 2006)

Wow, there are some good Sunterra deals out there.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 2, 2006)

Makes you wonder!


----------



## Spence (Jan 2, 2006)

EileenSRN said:
			
		

> I own at Powhatan. I converted to points as a straight conversion thru Corporate for $1295. I pay $149 a year Club dues. I have 6000 points. At any time I can choose to stop paying the $149 and go back to trading with RCI. I would lose my Club membership.
> So far so good.
> _Now, if I buy another Sunterra property, do I have to pay ANOTHER $1295 to have it in the Club as points? I can't just notify them to add it to my account since it's already established?_



Yes, but I think you'll find that Corporate will now charge you $2995.
No, unless you had some sort of agreement written in your first conversion, you can't just notify them.


----------



## Spence (Jan 2, 2006)

This one 

3BR 2 WEEKS CYPRESS POINTE ORLANDO FLORIDA TIMESHARE
20,000 ANNUAL POINTS, WOW	Item number: 4428333646
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4428333646&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEBI:IT&rd=1

is the first time I've seen the UDI accurately say it can only be used for the home resort (unless you pay to get it back into Club Sunterra)

It retails for $40K+.


----------



## Spence (Jan 2, 2006)

riverdees05 said:
			
		

> Makes you wonder!


I think it just shows how confusing Sunterra has made the conversion process to retard resales.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 2, 2006)

Spence, are you still pro Sunterra ?


----------



## Spence (Jan 2, 2006)

pedro47 said:
			
		

> Spence, are you still pro Sunterra ?


*I like Club Sunterra* but that doesn't mean that there aren't certain things that I don't like or disagree with.


----------



## goodzik (Jan 4, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> This one
> 
> 3BR 2 WEEKS CYPRESS POINTE ORLANDO FLORIDA TIMESHARE
> 20,000 ANNUAL POINTS, WOW	Item number: 4428333646
> ...



What is UDI stand for?  I am currently in the process of buying an HH Island Links with 8000 points.  Do I need to joint Sunterra for a fee?  How can I be assured the deed does not already have a membership?


----------



## JoeMid (Jan 4, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> here's another 15,000 SunOption eBay opportunity
> 
> WILLIAMSBURG VIRGINIA 4 BR Lockoff JULY 4th Timeshare
> Sunterra's Powhatan Plantation, No Reserve !!	Item number: 4430027131
> ...


Went for $3730 incl closing and xfer fee


----------



## Spence (Jan 4, 2006)

goodzik said:
			
		

> What is UDI stand for?  I am currently in the process of buying an HH Island Links with 8000 points.  Do I need to joint Sunterra for a fee?  How can I be assured the deed does not already have a membership?


UDI is UnDivided Interest and is another way of splitting up a resort other than standard weeks.

My guess is that your HHI Links was once EPIC and is now part to the Club Sunterra Vacations Trust (CSV-1) and you would have access to the 19 resorts that are part of that Trust with your 8000 points and maybe II, but would have to pay a fee ($2995) to have access to the other 80ish Club Sunterra properties.


----------



## goodzik (Jan 5, 2006)

*Club Sunterra*

Why is it so difficult to find out if the SunOptions points are in the club vacation program or part of club sunterra which would include your $2995 lifetime membership? 
Is the annual fee necessary to keep up at all times?
What happens if I miss a year and I'm in the Club Sunterra program?  Do I fork over another $2995?
This is worse than pulling your own tooth to get any info.  I looked at their web site and not much there.


----------



## Spence (Jan 5, 2006)

goodzik said:
			
		

> Why is it so difficult to find out if the SunOptions points are in the club vacation program or part of club sunterra which would include your $2995 lifetime membership?


It's not that difficult.  Club benefits do not transfer with sale of deeded property.  Looks like Trust benefits within 19 resorts does transfer with sale of a Trust property but you'd need to rejoin the Club at $2995 if you wanted full benefits.



			
				goodzik said:
			
		

> Is the annual fee necessary to keep up at all times?


Yes



			
				goodzik said:
			
		

> What happens if I miss a year and I'm in the Club Sunterra program?  Do I fork over another $2995?


Yes




			
				goodzik said:
			
		

> This is worse than pulling your own tooth to get any info.  I looked at their web site and not much there.


I think that they should put more info on their website, they have a new publication _SunGlances_ in .pdf on the site with some condensed info but only if you are signed in as a member.  Also think they should put the SunOptions Catalog out there for all to see.

Call 1-877 CLUBSUN with questions.


----------



## Spence (Jan 5, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> This one
> 
> 3BR 2 WEEKS CYPRESS POINTE ORLANDO FLORIDA TIMESHARE
> 20,000 ANNUAL POINTS, WOW	Item number: 4428333646
> ...



Went for only ~$3000 plus closing, a super good deal!!!
Too bad I'm full up.


----------



## Spence (Jan 17, 2006)

*Sunterra's Greensprings Plantation : Williamsburg, Va*

SUNTERRA'S GREENSPRINGS PLANTATION : WILLIAMSBURG, VA
N / R : 19 RESORTS NO EXCHANGE FEES : *16,000 SUNOPTIONS * Item number: 4432539406 

Currently at $888 with a day to go, retails for $30-$40K, can be brought into full Club Sunterra for $2995.


----------



## Spence (Jan 17, 2006)

*more 'opportunities' for Club Sunterra*

Williamsburg LOCKOFF Red "July 4th" WEEK Timeshare Deed
Virginia - Lake View - Powhatan Plantation *Item number: 4430466227  * 
This Wk27 Unit 119 went for $3567 yesterday and would convert to 15,000 SunOptions retailing for $30K+


Williamsburg LOCKOFF Red "July 4th" WEEK Timeshare Deed
Virginia - Lake View - Powhatan Plantation *Item number: 4433357440*
It's 'sister' Wk26 Unit 119 is now up for bid with no reserve, 4days remaining.
Not an ad, not my eBay listing

MF's/pt for these are *much* lower than the Greensprings in the post above.


----------



## Spence (Jan 17, 2006)

There are always lots of Powhatans on eBay, but if you want to minimize the MF/pt for the outyears, you need to get weeks 26,27,47,51,52 as these yield maximum points for the same MF as any other week.


----------



## Spence (Jan 24, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> I think that they should put more info on their website, they have a new publication _SunGlances_ in .pdf on the site with some condensed info but only if you are signed in as a member.  Also think they should put the SunOptions Catalog out there for all to see.


_SunGlances_ in .pdf is available at
https://secure.sunterra.com/US/pdf/SunGlances_Guide.pdf
or members can find a spot to click on the members site.


----------



## Spence (Jan 27, 2006)

Williamsburg 3 Bedroom Red SUMMER Timeshare 
Virginia - Powhatan Plantation, Paypal !! Item number: 4435739004  

not an ad, not my listing.

This would only convert to 7000 SunOptions so it's not a great conversion opportunity, but with no bids and only $200 it's a big unit for a summer week.  It says in the text that there's an $800 reserve but it wasn't set up as a reserve auction.


WENT FOR $1711


----------



## Spence (Jan 27, 2006)

In my opinion Sunterra is missing out on an opportunity to make some money by not scarping up all these high value weeks and reselling them.  Even having them as 'used' inventory as an exit strategy would make them tons of money.  Anyway, why wouldn't they just put them into their TRUST and sell them as NEW.


----------



## camachinist (Jan 27, 2006)

Spence, I'm not a Sunterra owner but have been trying to explain all of this to a client of my wife's who owns a couple of Sunterra weeks in Lake Tahoe. Thank you for all your great information and help. 

We'll stick to Marriott's for now 

Pat


----------



## Spence (Jan 28, 2006)

camachinist said:
			
		

> Spence, I'm not a Sunterra owner but have been trying to explain all of this to a client of my wife's who owns a couple of Sunterra weeks in Lake Tahoe. Thank you for all your great information and help.  We'll stick to Marriott's for now  Pat


Make sure they get _SunGlances_ in .pdf  available at https://secure.sunterra.com/US/pdf/SunGlances_Guide.pdf


----------

